# How To Recover Gold From Filter Papers - VIDEO



## kadriver (Feb 23, 2016)

I accumulated these filters over a period of about one year. Every time I digested any silver, I filter out all the solids before cementing the silver with copper, or converting to silver chloride. These are those filters

The title says, "and Platinum" but there was so little it was not worth trying to get it. It went into my stock pot.

https://youtu.be/GYDGOSDPTxc

Thanks for looking
kadriver


----------



## GotTheBug (Feb 23, 2016)

Another awesome video sir!

I've been wondering, do you ever get steam pops from melting with a wet filter? Obviously not or you would be doing it differently, but has it ever been an issue and how did you correct if so?

Also, if you have gold salt in your filters, do you not lose any once the filters actually catch fire?

I've been at this for a couple years now, and learn something new every time.

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## Shark (Feb 23, 2016)

I learned a few new tricks from this one. Thanks for the helpful video series, I enjoy them very much.


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice video Pete! Thanks for all that you do. John. 8)


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 24, 2016)

I notice you let your paper's dry out before incineration and say these are only from silver refinement.
Do you think the hazard from unintentionally produced volatile compounds such as nitro cellulose and fulminates is worth considering.I had vision's of my paper's do a trick of spontaneous combustion.In my work shop with compressed O2 and propane stored next door.
I keep all my filter paper's together as both should contain silver chloride and trace value's.They are stored wet and boiled in sodium hydroxide,I do not filter or any thing just keep boiling until it dry's out and incinerates.Excess Sodium Hydroxide helps with fluxing as well.
Also I go to hot work before wet so most of the interesting compounds convert's to a metallic form and can act as a collector so I do not miss any valuable component's.
Nice video.


----------



## bmgold2 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for all of the videos you make. I learned a lot.

The use of actual lab glassware taught me the most. I knew what a watch glass was but seeing you add more acid to the beaker without lifting the watch glass was something I hadn't thought about.

The real glass acid bottles are something I would love to have. Again, the benefit of being able to remove and replace the lid without setting it down was something that hadn't occurred to me before. 

Your videos make refining look a little more professional than just dumping chemicals together out in the garage. Not that I won't watch and learn stuff from someone's backyard refining attempts. It's just nice to see things done in a bit safer way.


----------

